# [Sat 29th Oct 2011] Exploding Cinema 20th Birthday Spectacular at the Dogstar (London SW9 8LQ)



## editor (Oct 13, 2011)

*The Exploding Cinema 20th Birthday Spectacular*









*Saturday October 29th*
The Dogstar, 389 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton SW9 8LQ
8pm till late • Membership £5

Before “Pop-Up”cinema, before Vimeo, before even YouTube, there was
a place where independent filmmakers could screen their work to a popular
audience without selection, censorship or submission fee. A place free from the ‘broadcast quality’of commercial media and the elite cliques of the Art academy. 
A convivial democracy which first revealed the utopian secret : a short film made by an amateur with no budget and domestic technology could be better than a Hollywood feature or an Art gallery masterpiece. 
Twenty years after the first show in a squatted sun tan
oil factory in Brixton, after hundreds of regular screenings, spectacular
events in an outdoor swimming pool, a circus tent, a deconsecrated church,
rooftops, pubs, squats, clubs and railway arches, after tours of Europe, after
spin off groups in Brighton, Amsterdam and Los Angeles, after screening
thousands of short films to thousands of people, it’s time to celebrate twenty
years of the Exploding Cinema !

Featuring
3 floors of HALLOWEEN revels, short films, psychedelic visuals, performance, soundtracks 
and classics from the Exploding vault. 
Special guests : Arthur Lager, Genetic Moo and the Man from Uranus
Vee Jay : Total Kunst. 


www.explodingcinema.org
www.facebook.com/explodingcinema
http://www.antic-ltd.com/dogstar/

MAP
Brixton Tube – Buses - 35 - 45 - 345 - N2 - N3 - N35 - N109


----------



## Belushi (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks good! I'll try and get along to this.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 18, 2011)

> Vee Jay : Total Kunst.


 

Looks a great night, hope to be there,  20yrs ,wow


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2011)

Just a couple of pics: http://www.urban75.org/blog/exploding-cinemas-20th-birthday-at-the-brixton-dogstar/


----------

